# Will DS/DSi flash carts work on the 3DS?



## Costello (Feb 18, 2011)

With the near release of the Nintendo 3DS, we should soon be in a position to answer the following questions:
 Will regular Nintendo DS (DSi-compatible) flash carts work on the 3DS?
 Will the CycloDS iEvolution, only DSi flashcart unlocking DSi mode features, be compatible with the 3DS?
 Will we ever see full fledged 3DS flashcarts?
As soon as we can provide answers to any of the above questions, we will immediately inform our readers here at GBAtemp. We have already established that, unsurprisingly, old DS-only flash carts (e.g. Acekard 2.1, CycloDS Evolution, R4 DS...) that were not DSi compatible, aren't 3DS compatible either.
Stay tuned for more news in the coming days!


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 18, 2011)

nice
i hope my r4i-sdhc will work


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 18, 2011)

I bet the CycloDSi will be the only one to work ... if any ^


----------



## Langin (Feb 18, 2011)

Your all wrong. I know Nintendo good enough that they will block all of them, WITH ALL OF THEM I mean every flashcard! No exceptions; even if you think 'that' flashcard is the best. Nintendo WON´T spare it.







prove my wrong with a objection.


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 18, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> Your all wrong. I know Nintendo good enough that they will block all of them, WITH ALL OF THEM I mean every flashcard! No exceptions; even if you think 'that' flashcard is the best. Nintendo WON´T spare it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_OBJECTION !_ The 3DS was in production before the iEvolution


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 18, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> Your all wrong. I know Nintendo good enough that they will block all of them, WITH ALL OF THEM I mean every flashcard! No exceptions; even if you think 'that' flashcard is the best. Nintendo WON´T spare it.


I doubt the flashcarts will work without an update.
The Supercard team did say that "even though the 3DS will feature new anti-piracy protection mechanisms, the possibilities offered by the SCDSTWO's embedded CPU will allow them to find a workaround quickly".
--
Theoretically, we should be able to run DS flashcarts on the 3DS by pretending to be a legit game card.
Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Langin (Feb 18, 2011)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slight objection. Since it irritates people Ill stop.

They could change the software at the final production!(I mean before they packed etc. they made a small change in the software.)

@SoulSnatcher, ghehe silly me... ofcourse they won´t work. There is a way to let them burn in the hell... Yeah there could be an update that make them work; but I should not trust Nintendo.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 18, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> http://www.houseofzot.com/wp-content/uploa...t-objection.jpg
> 
> They could change the software at the final production!(I mean before they packed etc. they made a small change in the software.)


Just stop posting _OBJECTION_. It's annoying and childish.
Anyways, they probably won't be able to change anything in the OS if the 3DS is already being produced. If they did, they would have to delay the launch of the 3DS to update every system already produced.


----------



## Langin (Feb 18, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ghehe could be. but Nintendo has magic(I dunno but whoever knows) But your right. Objection overruled... 

C´mon I just got my first Phoenix game so I was unable to forfeit it in a post, and my deepest excuse for doing childish.

I think that they still blocked as much as possible since *most* flashcards are used for piracy.


----------



## nintendoom (Feb 18, 2011)

Im hoping not to


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 18, 2011)

Doubt my Acekard 2i Will work, maybe my DSTWO will but I doubt it.I'll be getting a 3DS for christmas anyways so no hurry.

Acekard 3


----------



## MarcusRaven (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, if EZ-Flash Vi works, I'm set. If not, then I guess I have a reason to let my wife keep our DSi XL.


----------



## indask8 (Feb 18, 2011)

I think flashcart on 3DS will happen very fast (for DS Mode only, maybe DSi if Cyclo Ievolution works), except if 3DS has some kind of "hypervisor", if the 3DS mode can run as a background process while running DS mode game, and detect if only one ARM9 and ARM7 executable is launched (correct me if I'm wrong, but retail games only launch one arm7+9 exe?) then it will be harder, flashcart might work, but they will not be capable of soft-reset/launching several games.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 18, 2011)

HA HA HA AH HA!

No.
No.

....and still no! XD

you think Nintendo would let one slip under the radar?

They probably made some "changes" to make it not work with the Cyclo iEvolution just lately


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 18, 2011)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> I bet the CycloDSi will be the only one to work ... if any ^




who says ?


----------



## darkworldz (Feb 18, 2011)

lets hope Nintendo will sue cyclo, supercard, acekard, ez flash, r4 etc like how Sony did and appeal to obtain IP address of all people on gbatemp. LOL


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Feb 18, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I echo that! /has played _Phoenix Wright_ himself/
I seriously think that special 3DS PASSME cards should be first made, but I am not sure if current cards would be turned into 3DS PASSMEs.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 18, 2011)

darkworldz said:
			
		

> lets hope Nintendo will sue cyclo, supercard, acekard, ez flash, r4 etc like how Sony did and appeal to obtain IP address of all people on gbatemp. LOL




best be trollin'! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know you're joking...but if a exploit is released for 3DS too early..Nintendo might actually look at sony and say...

"we have more money to make with this device...we don't want to spend the money to create another more secure motherboard...

lets sue the bastard!" 

Team Twiizers - "come n' get me!"


----------



## Gariscus (Feb 18, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> GH0ST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GH0ST says.


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 18, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> you think Nintendo would let one slip under the radar?
> 
> They probably made some "changes" to make it not work with the Cyclo iEvolution just lately


No way. We are very close to the 3DS release date in Japan (February 26) and the Cyclo iEvolution's bootstrap for Japan... is not yet released ( and it is only possible to switch to DSi mode if your region matches the region of the bootstrap currently installed).


----------



## n8vosburgh (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm just going to pick up a new flash cart that works on the 3DS when one comes out. I have 2 DSes and have 2 flash carts for them they sit in the systems all the time anyway so might as well pick up a new one when it comes out.  I don't think it will take long after the 3DS comes out in japan for there to be a working flash cart. What do you think? and I bet there might be a flash cart for the NGP (PSP2) sooner or later too!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 18, 2011)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SO.

Japan might work.

USA definitely won't work.

as the USA iEvo is available now


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 18, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> SO.
> 
> Japan might work.
> 
> ...


... we need a bootstrap at least ;-)


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Feb 18, 2011)

I will try to test the SCDS2 on an 3ds tomorrow.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Feb 18, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> SO.
> 
> Japan might work.
> 
> ...


As the iEvo seems to use a lot of the orignial (Word Games?) ROM, it might not be patched just yet,.


----------



## Social0 (Feb 18, 2011)

SCDS2 doesn't work


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Feb 18, 2011)

Social0 said:
			
		

> SCDS2 doesn't work



oh, so no need to test it. mh, but I was already sure it would block it.


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 18, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> I will try to test the SCDS2 on an 3ds tomorrow.



How would you be able to test it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Feb 18, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its funny how people still believe this "propaganda" of an CPU to bypass any real time protection. This is all about the firmware and the internal design. The CPU might help to update the Flashcard without the need of an external device, at its powered with  the DS, thats it.
Emulating a DS Card *lol, I know you didn't mean this in any way, but I remember SC Team saying it


----------



## qlum (Feb 18, 2011)

I think nintendo did about all they could do to detect regular ds flashcards since the security in those cards is very limited so I think dsi flashcards will easily work on the 3ds for ds games only


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Feb 18, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A good friend is working for a very known European VG producer and distributor.
They got the device since some month and I begged him to show it to me, finally I will meet him tomorrow in the lobby and he promised to not look for some seconds


----------



## ecko (Feb 18, 2011)

i bet that none of the flashcarts will work.
maybe scds2 or ievolution with an update, but even then i have my doubts.
same way when there were new flashcarts needed with the release of the dsi


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 18, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN. I really wish I still worked at Gamestop... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate not having a job.

I hope that you like the 3DS, though. and congrats on having connections.


----------



## JackSakamoto (Feb 18, 2011)

I think only DSi-mode compatible flashcarts will works .


----------



## machomuu (Feb 18, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a very kind person to do this for you.  Kind and brave.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Feb 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think that its for them such a big deal, as 2 weeks ago his father was able to check it too.
I hope he knows where all the observation camera are, if not, I will not try my flashcard, no need to get in trouble for this things.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Feb 18, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will be able to test one game and the rest, as far as he told me, will be some kind of test code(???).
But yea, I'm prepared to be impressed


----------



## machomuu (Feb 18, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That and optimistic.


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 18, 2011)

I won't be surprised or bothered if any DSi flashcarts don't work (Which i think are the only ones that could work given the embedded CPU). Since I had to sell my DSi I was just gonna fix this broken lite thats been collected dust and just use that.

But I will admit I am quite interested in the outcome of this...I've been waiting patiently on this news.


----------



## RoMee (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't really care if a current flash cart work on the 3DS
even if one of my current flash cart works on the 3DS, I doubt I'll use it in my 3DS..my dsi xl works just fine
I want a flash cart that can run 3DS games..so the question is, who will be the first to make a 3DS flash cart??


----------



## Beige (Feb 18, 2011)

I have my doubts, but I don't really need my Flashcard anymore.  If anything, I've been using much more homebrew on the PSP thanks to the recent changes in the scene.  All I've used my card for was playing the prematurely translated Pokemon White until the game formally comes out here.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 18, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I don't really care if a current flash cart work on the 3DS
> even if one of my current flash cart works on the 3DS, I doubt I'll use it in my 3DS..my dsi xl works just fine
> I want a flash cart that can run 3DS games..so the question is, who will be the first to make a 3DS flash cart??


This.

I highly doubt there will ever be a 3DS Mode flashcard, as we still don't have a *great* one for the DSi. 3DS ROMS don't interest me anywhere near as much as legit copies do anyway. The homebrew that would be made would look pretty damn awesome though.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 18, 2011)

I swear, Costello's gonna say: "Guess what guys? iEvolution works on 3DS!" And we're all gonna be like "BUY! BUY! BUY! BUY!" Then Costello will come back: "Just kidding. /troll"


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 18, 2011)

ofcourse a software update may initially cause detection problems with flashcarts which may work... SC was confident their cart would work and its gonna be interesting to see what firmware updates can do


----------



## HoTsHoT89 (Feb 18, 2011)

Even if the flashcard teams could have the current DSi flashcards fixed to work on the 3DS, why would they?

New bootstrap = free = no profit from being able to sell new flashcards, unless they're feeling really charitable.


----------



## DJ91990 (Feb 18, 2011)

Why are these questions being asked at all!?

I can answer them right now!

Q1) Will the 3DS be compatible with DSi-Compatible flashcards?
A1)Most likely no, as we have seen with the DS LITE to DSi transition, Nintendo has changed the hardware security configuration so that it automatically blocks any unauthorized hardware from being used. On top of that, if you walk into an unsecured Wi-Fi zone, the 3DS will automatically connect to the Nintendo update servers and update the 3DS's firmware which would in effect block said flashcards if any of them were to work.

Q2) Will DSi flashcards work with the 3DS
A2)See answer 1.

Q3)Will there ever be a 3DS flash card capable of loading 3DS games and a DS flash card that is compatible with the 3DS?
A3) Absolutely, but it may take some time so be patient. Internet Rule #XX "Any given electronic device will eventually be hacked, regardless of security or hardware."

Overall, I think Custom Firmware should be the best option for hacking the 3DS to pirate games and play homebrew, this way the automatic updates could be disabled thus preventing an auto-update of the DS and 3DS cartridge blacklist.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 18, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Why are these questions being asked at all!?
> 
> I can answer them right now!
> 
> ...


Fixed that for you.

And the reason these questions are being asked is because a factual answer has yet to come.  Those answers don't tell us anything we don't already know, they're just a theories.
That said, they aren't baseless theories and have a chance of being true.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 18, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Why are these questions being asked at all!?
> 
> I can answer them right now!
> 
> ...



Addition to #1: Turning off the WiFi switch blocks updates.

Other then that, I mostly agree with you. While I doubt that current DSi carts will work as is, I think they will be able to work later in DS mode with an update. Even if thats not the case, DS mode compatible carts will be out in months.

As for 3DS carts, I think they'll happen within 1-1 1/ yrs, even though a homebrew channel softmod would be much cooler.


----------



## ibds (Feb 18, 2011)

Nintendo probably tested every "famous" flashcard on 3ds... they would be totally idiots if not.

But I don't think DS would sell 150 millions without the flashcards help (They know it too)


----------



## rashef (Feb 18, 2011)

Me thinks:
[*] Will regular Nintendo DS (DSi-compatible) flash carts work on the 3DS?
Nope.
[*] Will the CycloDS iEvolution, only DSi flashcart unlocking DSi mode features, be compatible with the 3DS?
Seeing as it's the only one makes me say, Nope. Methinks they'd go an extra mile to block any and all existing flashcarts.
[*] Will we ever see full fledged 3DS flashcarts?
Who's to say for sure ?At one time the PS3 was deemed 'totally unhackable' and then came some genius minds and did hack it. Eventually every platform will get hacked but will it be in the 3DS' lifetime... or will it be many years after it's out of production is a matter of skills. Both the seurity engineers and the hacker ones.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 18, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS: We don't know if DSi flashcarts will work on the 3DS!  But we can exclusively reveal that when someone tries one on a 3DS they will find out!

Come on, this has to be the biggest piece of non-news to ever make the front page.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Feb 18, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Why are these questions being asked at all!?
> 
> I can answer them right now!
> 
> ...



My thoughts


----------



## Snailface (Feb 18, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I don't really care if a current flash cart work on the 3DS
> even if one of my current flash cart works on the 3DS, I doubt I'll use it in my 3DS..my dsi xl works just fine
> I want a flash cart that can run 3DS games..so the question is, who will be the first to make a 3DS flash cart??


A lot of people will be trading in their DS's to be able to afford the 3DS. I'm sure those folks will be very interested in whether or not their cards will work on the 3DS. I'm not trading in any of my three DS's to get a 3DS, but I'm very lucky to be able to afford to go that route.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Feb 18, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> BREAKING NEWS: We don't know if DSi flashcarts will work on the 3DS!  But we can exclusively reveal that when someone tries one on a 3DS they will find out!
> 
> Come on, this has to be the biggest piece of non-news to ever make the front page.


I think the idea of this thread was to stop people from making 700 threads trying to be helpful.

Also, how will the DS2's processor help? 

Also, if someone used the save game exploit, could they create a homebrew that would allow loading of another card like how you can use ARDSi to loadDS flashcarts on the DSi?


----------



## Crahlo (Feb 18, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> We have already established that, unsurprisingly, old DS-only flash carts (e.g. Acekard 2.1, CycloDS Evolution, R4 DS...) that were not DSi compatible, aren't 3DS compatible either.



Thanks, Captain Obvious.


----------



## KamiKazeKenji (Feb 18, 2011)

Of course the current flashcards will not work with the 3DS! Nintendo is not stupid enough to let a serious matter like this slip under their nose. I guarantee you 100%, that Nintendo took to liberty to block EACH and EVERY *SINGLE* flash card currently on the market. And I bet it wasn't so hard for them to do so either.

We have to keep in mind that there is a possibility that the 3DS works nothing like the old DS models. There could be completely different security measures implemented (I'm referring only to 3DS games here).

I'm also 100% sure that someone will hack it sooner or later. Flash cards will most likely work on it sooner or later.


----------



## metal079 (Feb 18, 2011)

I doubt any current flash card will work on 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ds I bet Nintendo tested every flashcard on it already


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 18, 2011)

HoTsHoT89 said:
			
		

> Even if the flashcard teams could have the current DSi flashcards fixed to work on the 3DS, why would they?
> 
> New bootstrap = free = no profit from being able to sell new flashcards, unless they're feeling really charitable.
> Unless it's a more pricey flashcart (and thus less commonly owned than say AceKards or R4s) like the DSTWO or the iEvo. If either of those cards worked through an update, but the AceKard couldn't, I'd buy either of them right that second. And I'm sure many others would join me in that.
> ...


This means that carts like AK2i, DSTWO, and others aren't far off from being tested.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 18, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> HoTsHoT89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 to that. I'm sure a lot of people on here that are getting a 3DS would buy an existing cart they didn't already have if it was confirmed working on the 3DS. If nothing else, it's awesome having all the DS emus working. I love emus.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 18, 2011)

it eems Cyclodsi wont work


----------



## Laughing Stock (Feb 18, 2011)

There are already 3DS flashcarts on the market idiots.
http://www.acekard3.com/

I already bought five of them.

They should arrive soon. I ordered them back in October.


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 18, 2011)

Laughing Stock said:
			
		

> There are already 3DS flashcarts on the market idiots.
> http://www.acekard3.com/
> 
> I already bought five of them.
> ...








Fake websites.


----------



## Laughing Stock (Feb 18, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Laughing Stock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pahaha. Read them trying to back up their claim that it's an acekard for the 3ds under the huge, badly shooped image of the acekard.


----------



## OMFGNuts (Feb 18, 2011)

there is also http://sc3ds.com/


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 18, 2011)

anyone try calling the number on the acekard 3d site XD


----------



## Yu-Gi-Oh 100 (Feb 18, 2011)

here's idea why don't you just buy the game instead that way it's guaranteed to work.


----------



## M[u]ddy (Feb 18, 2011)

Yu-Gi-Oh 100 said:
			
		

> here's idea why don't you just buy the game instead that way it's guaranteed to work.


You're really clever, aren't you?


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 18, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *AceKard working on Nintendo 3DS*
> Alegedly somebody has managed to test AceKard R.P.G on one of the Nintendo 3DS display units at Toky Game Show!
> 
> 
> ...



It is very simple to prove it is fake



Spoiler



Watch the date !

... not to mention the blatant pasting if you zoom...





			
				Stevetry said:
			
		

> anyone try calling the number on the acekard 3d site XD



Nope ... I just trace the number and found the same one here and there with nearly the same web template


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 18, 2011)

Yu-Gi-Oh 100 said:
			
		

> here's idea why don't you just buy the game instead that way it's guaranteed to work.



Not going to lie dude, you're pretty much on the wrong site for that sort of talk.


Also, can we talk about that girl on that Acekard 3D site? She's fawkin FIIINE!


----------



## YayMii (Feb 18, 2011)

Yu-Gi-Oh 100 said:
			
		

> here's idea why don't you just buy the game instead that way it's guaranteed to work.


If that's how you think, then why the hell did you join GBAtemp?


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 18, 2011)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> [



original

http://edition.cnn.com/2010/TECH/gaming.ga...eref=rss_latest


----------



## Dr.Aqua (Feb 19, 2011)

Im pretty sure the only one that *MIGHT* work *IN THE FUTURE*
are ones that can their internal firmwares flashed like all that could be flashed for 1.4/1.41 etc

Evwen then there would have to be a person writng the new firmware


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 19, 2011)

I think would not work,3ds probably has a new Anti piracy lock system made by nintendo not allowing current dsi compatible cards to actualy work.


----------



## Lightake (Feb 19, 2011)

Nintendo won't make the same mistake . At least they would upgrade the security system to block all the flashcarts in the market . But the hackers are always able to find the port to get something to work , just don't know when .


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 19, 2011)

Yu-Gi-Oh 100 said:
			
		

> here's idea why don't you just buy the game instead that way it's guaranteed to work.


How 'bout people just want them to work for homebrew? Never thought of that?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 19, 2011)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> It is very simple to prove it is fake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not mentioning it's been established already that DS games don't stretch out to fit the entire top screen.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 19, 2011)

Yu-Gi-Oh 100 said:
			
		

> here's idea why don't you just buy the game instead that way it's guaranteed to work.


I don't use my Flashcard for piracy [anymore].  I use it for undubs, hacks, to backups of games I legally own, translations, emulation, homebrew, to try out a game to see if I want to buy it, to play games that are from different regions that I can't play on my DSiXL, etc.

Just because people own flashcarts does not mean they pirate or their sole purpose is pirating.  There are a number of different reasons to use a flashcart.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> to try out a game to see if I want to buy it



That's actually considered piracy in the eyes of Nintendo and many other developers. If you get caught downloading, whether or not you were testing it, they can still prosecute you to the fullest.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 19, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I was stating my uses, however the statement below it is my true response, the uses are just an example to support it.


----------



## atomex (Feb 19, 2011)

Please... Don`t hack the 3DS yet.

will be a terrible situation for the releases of best games.

Please, do it but 3 years later.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 19, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> GH0ST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the biggest giveaway is the girl in the picture.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Oh, and if there was a flash cart that will work on the 3DS right off the bat, it will be the iEvo.  Not because it's the only DSi-mode enabled flash cart, but it was the only one that came out after 3DS production was finished so Nintendo would have had no time to block it from working.

Either way, what really matters is if the flash cart can be upgraded to work on the 3DS via a firmware update.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 19, 2011)

When the dsi was in production, everybody thought that the R4DS will be 100% compatible with the dsi since it was the most popular. BTW 3ds games will all be almost 1gb so I can only put 32 games on the flashcart +homebrew so they better make a 64gb sd card NOW.


----------



## Varia (Feb 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> 3ds games will all be almost 1gb



The max capacity of 3DS carts is 8GB. 2GB at launch.
Most games will (probably) be OVER 1GB, not under, so I don't know how you expect to fit 32 games on a 32GB MicroSD card.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> When the dsi was in production, everybody thought that the R4DS will be 100% compatible with the dsi since it was the most popular. BTW 3ds games will all be almost 1gb so I can only put 32 games on the flashcart +homebrew so they better make a 64gb sd card NOW.


Where did even get that info? 

If you have to pirate, I think anything less 5 3DS games should be enough.  64gb sd card


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> BTW 3ds games will all be almost 1gb



3DS games will be as big as the combined size of the code, audio, textures and video, like any other game.  Angry Birds isn't magically going to become a gig just because it's on the 3DS.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 19, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on, angry birds would probably be a download like it is on PSP.


----------



## mrp73 (Feb 19, 2011)

I think there's a chance that Nintendo would have to be careful on the level of security they implement in to the DS mode.  If the Supercard team has the ability to completely replicate a retail release game then it would be impossible for Nintendo to block them without risking incompatibility issues with actual retail games.  The 3DS mode is more likely what they have spent their tireless efforts protecting.  The last thing they want to do is beef up security so much for the previous flash carts that they end up causing instability for retail games.  IF a card like supercard can completely replicate any individual title then Nintendo is hooped.  They would have to start blocking ACTUAL games. In that case Nintendo would shoot themselves in the foot.  Look for Nintendo to reserve the majority of their resources for 3DS mode.  Who knows?  Behind closed doors maybe they wouldn't mind if last gen cards worked on their 3DS for DS games.  They KNOW they would sell far more of them out the gate yet still be confident to tell their developers that NEW gen 3DS games are well protected.  It could secretly be a win/win for them.


----------



## M[u]ddy (Feb 19, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Yu-Gi-Oh 100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little off topic, but talking about homebrew:

I lately tried the newest version of the Virtual Boy emulator and apparently it already supports Parallax Barrier 3D.


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't Carts like SCDS2 and AK2i behave like a retail cart so that they should at least work in DS-Mode?


----------



## Arithmatics (Feb 19, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Don't Carts like SCDS2 and AK2i behave like a retail cart so that they should at least work in DS-Mode?



Yes but its gonna be exactly like how the R4DS acted when inserted into a DSi.


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 19, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> With the near release of the Nintendo 3DS, we should soon be in a position to answer the following questions:
> Will regular Nintendo DS (DSi-compatible) flash carts work on the 3DS?
> Will the CycloDS iEvolution, only DSi flashcart unlocking DSi mode features, be compatible with the 3DS?
> Will we ever see full fledged 3DS flashcarts?
> ...


I can answer these 3 questions as...
1. No.
2. No.
3. I hope not.

Ninty will be running a completely different OS on the 3DS and will therefore not be susceptible to any bugs/holes we have encountered thus far. You can guarantee they've made sure to block all the currently available DS/i flashcarts.

As for the 3rd question: I want a system firmware hole if anything. Would mean I don't have to buy anything and I'm a cheap-ass. Besides 2GB of system memory and an SD card slot. I want a Homebrew Channel.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Feb 19, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last time I checked, Nintendo made the 3DS, not Sony. 

Plus it will hardly be completely different. It still has to be able to play DS games. My bet is that DSi flashcards will eventually will be allowed to run, but the bootstraps will be completely illegal.


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 19, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Sony will be running a completely different OS



Lol WUT?

I didn't know Sony was behind the 3DS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also, don't know if we know for sure until it is tested...


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 19, 2011)

Brain not working... Its fixed now. Gotten to used to commenting on Sony's exploits lately. Ninty are much smarter.
Anyway



			
				ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> Plus it will hardly be completely different. It still has to be able to play DS games. My bet is that DSi flashcards will eventually will be allowed to run, but the bootstraps will be completely illegal.


It will be loaded into a special DSi Mode and from there to DS mode I'd imagine. This will be fortified on the 3DS OS end with a load of extra checks.


----------



## EJames2100 (Feb 19, 2011)

Really ?

Source ?


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 19, 2011)

atomex said:
			
		

> Please... Don`t hack the 3DS yet.
> 
> will be a terrible situation for the releases of best games.
> 
> Please, do it but 3 years later.



Because you know, the widespread piracy on the DS, GBA, and Wii have stopped the "best games" from coming out there.


----------



## SS4 (Feb 19, 2011)

Ill be getting a 3DS when the 1st or 2nd update version of it is out (3DSi XL or something i want bigger screens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

So by that time im not worried that it will have been hacked and there will either be some new flashcart or firmware mod available  so im not worried at all.  I still havent finished all my good PS2, PC, and DS games so ill be busy before i move to the next gen lol.


----------



## JackSakamoto (Feb 19, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Spoiler







Uploaded with ImageShack.us



For the 3DS,i just want a DS flashcard ...


----------



## shanefromoz (Feb 19, 2011)

I will only buy a 3ds if they have a flashcard for it.
Stuff making Nintendo richer.


----------



## Scott-105 (Feb 19, 2011)

Meh, even if flashcarts don't work, I don't really care. I think the games will be really big, and annoying to download. Also, I feel bad for pirating so much, so I'll think I'll go legit this time around.


----------



## elimist (Feb 19, 2011)

Varia said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I most games will only be a few hundred MB. The wii uses dvd s that can store upto 4.7GB but a lot of gamees like NSMB use only 400 MB.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 19, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Meh, even if flashcarts don't work, I don't really care. I think the games will be really big, and annoying to download.


It won't be annoying to download. I download Wii isos that are about 4GB in size.
at least for me.

Plus, I doubt the game would take up all the space available on the 3DS cartridge. You'll probably be able to scrub the game files and lower the size of the file. If I have a flashcart with a 16GB microSD card, I could fit at least 10 games and that's depending on the size of the game file.


----------



## ThePeon (Feb 19, 2011)

hehe just for fun no flash card will work but the ones who makes them manage to create a new one just for 3ds so you all have to spend more money on a new flash card hehe.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 19, 2011)

atomex said:
			
		

> Please... Don`t hack the 3DS yet.
> 
> will be a terrible situation for the releases of best games.
> 
> Please, do it but 3 years later.


All we want to do, for now, is get a DS flash cart to work so we can have our DS backups(and homebrew) on the cart, not 3DS games on it.

At least, that's all *I* want to do.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 19, 2011)

I really don't think that will happen, though  you never know.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't want 3DS mode hacked yet, but being able to use my ds flashcart on 3DS would be nice.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 20, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> All we want to do, for now, is get a DS flash cart to work so we can have our DS backups(and homebrew) on the cart, not 3DS games on it.
> 
> At least, that's all *I* want to do.



+1. While I would eventually like a 3DS cart/Homebrew channel, I don't mind if it takes a bit. But I would at least like to have a DS mode cart so I can give away/sell/etc my ds lite. Like I said before, if nothing else I need my emus.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 20, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> atomex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+2, this is my only real intent for flashcarts on the 3DS.


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 20, 2011)

3ds release 
the next week a flashcart update
nintendo lost case closed


----------



## dgwillia (Feb 20, 2011)

As far as 3DS hacking goes, i would love to be able to play DS games on the 3DS for free still. (Either way, planning to go and buy a few of the Pokemon games, and a few other games i liked like Etrian Oddysey and Shin Megami Tensei).

Though, i dont think i want 3DS games to ever be hacked. The system has so much potential, hacking would kill a great majority of the smaller companies taking risks.


----------



## Arithmatics (Feb 20, 2011)

I had a dream about the 3DS last night.

I dreamt I had it and I was playing the demo kirby game. Then suddently i found this bug similar to the twilight hack for wii and I jizzed in my pants. /end


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 20, 2011)

Arithmatics said:
			
		

> I had a dream about the 3DS last night.
> 
> I dreamt I had it and I was playing the demo kirby game. Then suddently i found this bug similar to the twilight hack for wii and I jizzed in my pants. /end


XD


----------



## monkat (Feb 20, 2011)

Was it really news that DS flashcarts wouldn't work on the 3DS? I mean really?


----------



## Arithmatics (Feb 20, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Was it really news that DS flashcarts wouldn't work on the 3DS? I mean really?



No it wasn't. but n00bs will be newbs. :/


----------



## Snailface (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't think any flashcards will work on 3DS at first, but the DStwo will once the Supercard team gets some time with the hardware. That is my prediction.


----------



## qwety (Feb 20, 2011)

Preordered just now, with Samurai Chronicles since thats the only interesting game on our lame launch day list >_< Overall, I'm excited and I'm hoping that the 3DS is not cracked soon because I want to see it at max potential.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Feb 20, 2011)

i hope they do run on 3ds


----------



## mrp73 (Feb 20, 2011)

mooiweer said:
			
		

> it seems likenit's just turn out bad about this things i had swome hope but it has all to have stick to mad goling rules companies have.. i would enjoy more but things getting poor and more, so i dont see any good of it now, i have experient the history about games going up and now for four or maybe little more it doesnt have good enough. only high skillet people can have good job and players who know how to play seem like what it is and it isnt so good after all for each game. so the next games what look a little better dont be so much better. you learn about things what comes to games and using you own fantasy, it has many times not so good support eighter, or how youy should say that. i have a nds and are very angry about i having on new computer systems good support, the gaps are far too big to have it without worries continue playable enjoying for a player,special for this kinda company, you better become a tester of free new games to see what's improved. the law how it takes years and the freedom how it could be better what was possible : look to me i have to deal about a new job with people who are almost twice my age thats not good to argue with. they dont see how to focus enough at the gate, heaven if you ask me.. i guess most do struggle with serice time at school and army in one time.. so the whole government does deal what it not should I AM RIGHT (no rules get phat is a game what my gramma and grandpa needs to play in heaven??? they just dont
> load huh>? in my oppion you just have to take access free to nonsense like upgrowing news in gaming business nothing about dump licences.. not me but others need to go - home coming?? for they, they can sniff but they dont do, so i can if would. over an year i really want to. to thing comes and i be becomegoin'
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree with you more.  Or less. Who's onion was that?  My head hurts.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 20, 2011)

My guess would be that they won't work (or at least the vast majority). The 3DS has a level of multitasking, so I'd guess that maybe it may check what's being played not just on loading it, but while it's being run.

If anything were developed though, I'd rather some type of softmod/CFW, as with the PSP, rather than a flashcard solution.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 20, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> My guess would be that they won't work (or at least the vast majority). *The 3DS has a level of multitasking, so I'd guess that maybe it may check what's being played not just on loading it, but while it's being run.*
> 
> If anything were developed though, I'd rather some type of softmod/CFW, as with the PSP, rather than a flashcard solution.


3DS multitasking doesn't affect DS-mode games.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know; I ended up rambling about 3DS mode flashcarts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Still, I doubt they will work.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that the SCDS2 can trick the 3DS thinking its a "real" game by using its CPU. But even if we are able to make DSi flashcarts work we still need to make another one to play 3DS games...


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 21, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that the SCDS2 can trick the 3DS thinking its a "real" game by using its CPU. But even if we are able to make DSi flashcarts work we still need to make another one to play 3DS games...


Yeah... No. It doesn't work that way.
The game info gets read by the DS, if it passes the check it loads.
The fact the DStwo has CPUs has nothing to do with it. The fact that it has an updatable firmware (firmware =/= menu) DOES make a difference since a fix like there was for the AceKard2i can be done.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 21, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That means no-no flascart goodnes for me... I just got a SCDS2 and now I find out that I'm doomed with the 3DS...


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 21, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until the firmware is updated.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 21, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but they did they anounce the Update MANUAL or AUTOMATIC? If manual yay for hackers, if automatic yay for bad people who like to pay alot of money for games.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 21, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's manual, but that's not what I was talking about. The SCDS2 probably won't work in the 3DS until the DS2's firmware gets an update.


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 21, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Yu-Gi-Oh 100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ewww, God no. She's so ugly. Her face is chubby and her arms have rolls. 

Just because her shirt shows cleavage and her belly button just makes her look like a slut.



..Back on topic, I believe that they will block the carts, that fact of how fast they pulled Sudoku from the Shop proves that Nintendo is monitoring the forums.

A note to Nintendo, MAKE MORE KIRBY GAMES.


----------



## lewys87 (Feb 22, 2011)

i will probably buy the 3ds games but i really hope the acekard works on the 3ds so i can play my older games


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 22, 2011)

haloman800 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please, get out of your basement. Apparently you've never seen an actual, real-life speciement of a "woman". Your preferences are obviously influenced by what you see on TV. Guess what? TV lies.


----------



## DominoBright (Feb 22, 2011)

So, did the SCDS2 work or not? Or was it even tested yet?


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 22, 2011)

Palom said:
			
		

> So, did the SCDS2 work or not? Or was it even tested yet?


I don't think it's been tested.

When 3DS's are in GameStops to demo, I'm sure it won't be long until someone tests.
I know when my GameStop gets a 3DS(if it gets one) I'll test my AK2i in it.


----------



## Laughing Stock (Feb 22, 2011)

I like how they didn't even bother to find another woman to put on the site. She's still holding an iPod.

Oh dear gawd, "Get up to 36 hours of battery life."

lol


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 25, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> haloman800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I'm guessing your preferences are you like chubby fat sluts, most likely because that's all you could get, if you ever got the balls to talk to a "girl"?

Stay on topic, chill out.



No, I believe Nintendo'll have patched all existing exploits used by DSi flashcarts, but I believe it's possible for updates to be released eventually that get around the new anti-piracy features.


Edit: btw, @TehSkull, AlanJohn is a troll, if you didn't know..


----------



## redact (Feb 25, 2011)

ahtin said:
			
		

> Sorry for late reply
> scdstwo fail
> ez5i fail
> both newest kernel


----------

